# Revolutions 36x18x24 Exo Terra Update



## revolution292004




----------



## frogparty

killer!!!! me likey!!!


----------



## GRIMM

One of my all time favorite tanks, and by far the nicest exo ever! Absolutely insane colours also. So glad I bought a high end lighting fixture.


----------



## PantMan

Wow that is amazing.


----------



## Venutus1

That is real sweet!


----------



## arrow-frog-fan

Awesome viv! I noticed that it looks like you may have removed the screen top and now just have glass? If so, could you show or tell me how. On the couple Exo's that I have, I just had glass cut to fit over top of the screen.


----------



## revolution292004

arrow-frog-fan said:


> Awesome viv! I noticed that it looks like you may have removed the screen top and now just have glass? If so, could you show or tell me how. On the couple Exo's that I have, I just had glass cut to fit over top of the screen.


I used a window screen kit from lowes and made the vent the smallest size I could using the elbow joints supplied in the kit...5" wide or so. I cut the remainder of the lid using 3/16' glass. The glass stops on the top just where the cord routes begin. Good Luck....Joel


----------



## Tadbit

I really like all the sculpting and contours you've placed in the background. I also like how you've left a lot of the center not very cluttered and allowed the moss to show off the shaping and water feature. The plants are also fantastic!


----------



## VivariumWorks

Excellent moss coverage. VERY nice!


----------



## revolution292004

Thank you all for your kind words.


----------



## axolotl2

I agree this is the nicest Exo that I've seen. Great Job, please post some grow in pictures in the future.


----------



## Sigaw

It's amazing!

May I ask what the background is made of?


----------



## revolution292004

Sigaw said:


> It's amazing!
> 
> May I ask what the background is made of?


Lots of cork rounds...There is a cork bark forest in my home town. False bottom, Maxi jet pump splits into 4 and runs evenly up the back wall and feeds a weir. The weirs force water over points of interests Sphagnum moss helped to get water to wick and drip exactly like I wanted. The rest is Malaysian root wood. I choose the pieces for their character and ability to hold some soil for the Neos. I built this as I would a reef tank. Levels...leverage points and planters. Wood centerpiece balanced at four pints and siliconed to the cork. This thing could withstand an earth quake and not topple. Lots of brown silicone... spray foam to soften all the edges then flocked in Eco-Earth. Styrofoam peanuts to fill the cork rounds...then LCEA...fir bark and then planting media...All planters and cork out croppings had intended plants ie. broms, cryptos, begonias etc.


----------



## oneshot

Some day I'm going to pay you to build one like that for me.

But for now, maybe you could help us "artistically challenged" on how you made so many "levels" of ground? All my vivs are just sloped from one side to the other or front to back.


----------



## revolution292004

oneshot said:


> Some day I'm going to pay you to build one like that for me.
> 
> But for now, maybe you could help us "artistically challenged" on how you made so many "levels" of ground? All my vivs are just sloped from one side to the other or front to back.


It begins in the minds eye. Gather all resources first. Mock up the scape on a sheet on the floor...stack it up etc... Be creative and study up. Look at Takashi Amano's work in freshwater planted aquariums. He follows traditional Japanese values in art that are threaded through bonsai and landscapes. Study the way reef aquariums are displayed on Reef Central. I have been doing this type of thing for awhile now so it isn't 'My first Rodeo'. I believe there is an artist in all of us...some just need prompting to let him go. Good Luck!


----------



## deboardfam

My new favorite tank.. wow.. this is a dream tank.. an inspiration.. 

What animals are you housing in here?


----------



## Bigbud2198

Drooooooolllllllll....... that is all. Its amazing!


----------



## rcteem

Pm me for my address so you can do mine...lol. Job well done!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcteem

Where did you get your Broms...see some I would like to add to my collection


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## InHoc1855

What did you use for your substrate at the water line and can handle that kind of soaking?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Absolutely fantastic.


----------



## erlese

If I was to come back as a dart frog. I found my home!! The nicest " natural" looking viv. using the Exo ( since the Exo is an easy access tank to find everywhere)this Awsome build brings it to a level that the general frogger can look at, and use as example for their own build. Down right awesome!!


----------



## revolution292004

rcteem said:


> Where did you get your Broms...see some I would like to add to my collection
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rainforest flora Inc and Tropiflora for the broms. Good luck!


----------



## revolution292004

InHoc1855 said:


> What did you use for your substrate at the water line and can handle that kind of soaking?


I used Fluval's new clay based 'Flora' substrate across the front. A little sand in the middle to make the floor of the small pool. There is a false bottom so the gap between the water level and the substrate prevents wicking. I used styro foam and clay hydro balls from Zoo Med above the screened false bottom... followed by horticultural carbon chips and orchid bark as a planting medium.


----------



## revolution292004

Here is a video for those asking about who lives in here. I have a large colony of Leucomelas. A few are identified as males. They have been calling a lot lately. I am hoping on getting some eggs and tads soon. Here they are chillin out after breakfast.

frogs5-11001.mp4 video by revolution292004 - Photobucket


----------



## InHoc1855

OMG just realized you are from Chico!

Sent you a PM

-Archie


----------



## EntoCraig

Very inspirational! this is one of the better ones I have seen on this site. Well done!

I especially love the use of the water feature with accompanying mosses. I have noticed that many Vivs on here under utilize moss.


----------



## krhody

Wow very nice!
Absolutely love it, I need to get me a big one like that one day.


----------



## twohoops21

Beautiful viv! It is absolutely stunning. What moss did you use to start all of that with and where did you get it? Feel free to pm me if you feel more comfortable answering that way. I looked on your other thread with this viv but didnt see any mention of it.


----------



## Mitch

Awesome viv you've got there! Nice job


----------



## morphman

Congatulations on this stunning masterpiece!!!!

Forgive my ignorance but why did you opt for your high end lighting instead of going with a couple of the Exo Terra hoods (pro & cons) ?? What are you covering the top with ? how thick of glass are you using ?? How long has the tank been running ?? Sorry about all the questions but I think I'm infactuated. 

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## vespers_

this is insane! i'm blown away... i would love if you could explain how you built such a steep slope and what you used to make it.


----------



## Dusted Fly

Phenomenal viv! Love the color on all the broms.


----------



## revolution292004

morphman said:


> Congatulations on this stunning masterpiece!!!!
> 
> Forgive my ignorance but why did you opt for your high end lighting instead of going with a couple of the Exo Terra hoods (pro & cons) ?? What are you covering the top with ? how thick of glass are you using ?? How long has the tank been running ?? Sorry about all the questions but I think I'm infactuated.
> 
> Thank you for sharing.


The magic with fluorescent lighting is in the reflector design, bulb type and ballasting. If you want to drive fast, do you get into a Hyundai Elantra or a Ferrari. High end fixtures have better cooling...passive or active, individual reflectors and better ballasting. Not to mention the option of additional bulbs for different bulb temperatures. All of this leads to more Photosynthetic Available Radiation (PAR). This is what your plants want. Don't let anyone on here tell you "its not a reef tank". Low light is fine for ferns and mosses. Broms live high up in trees. In the sun. If you want their colors to pop like when they arrived at your front door...you have to bring the light!


----------



## revolution292004

vespers_ said:


> this is insane! i'm blown away... i would love if you could explain how you built such a steep slope and what you used to make it.


I used thick cork rounds sawed in half and created steps like rice is farmed in China. I then mounted Malaysian wood and cork branches as out croppings...silicone into place. Additional info in thread...thanks for the compliment...Good Luck


----------



## vespers_

revolution292004 said:


> I used thick cork rounds sawed in half and created steps like rice is farmed in China. I then mounted Malaysian wood and cork branches as out croppings...silicone into place. Additional info in thread...thanks for the compliment...Good Luck


ah kk, well i won't be able to use cork bark simply because of cost, maybe i can find an alternative. anyway your tank looks beautiful


----------



## bkelley02

What bulbs are you using? I was planning on using my old TEK 5 light for my exo as well.

Beautiful job!!


----------



## revolution292004

Giesman bulbs...3X 'aqua flora' and 3X 'mid day'. Good luck!


----------



## bkelley02

Thank you. Hoping I can get the same type growth with only the 4 bulb model.


----------



## arielelf

This is so nice! Perfect habitat for your leucs. Really beautiful!


----------



## morphman

revolution292004 said:


> The magic with fluorescent lighting is in the reflector design, bulb type and ballasting. If you want to drive fast, do you get into a Hyundai Elantra or a Ferrari. High end fixtures have better cooling...passive or active, individual reflectors and better ballasting. Not to mention the option of additional bulbs for different bulb temperatures. All of this leads to more Photosynthetic Available Radiation (PAR). This is what your plants want. Don't let anyone on here tell you "its not a reef tank". Low light is fine for ferns and mosses. Broms live high up in trees. In the sun. If you want their colors to pop like when they arrived at your front door...you have to bring the light!


Thanks for the info. Your tank inspired me so much that I went and spent $400 on a nice T5HO fixture. I want your colors !! I actually started a build with the same sixe exo that I've had for a few years now. What are you using for filtration if anything ?? Do you need to add a heater to the tank or do the lights provide enough heat ? How are you venting it ?? Here I go again with the questions..... 
A big issue for me was getting a top made as I plan on adding a misting system so holes were........ a bit problematic.
How is your Leuc colony doing ? Pics, more pics.

Thanks again


----------



## Julio

that's a kick ass viv!!! nicely done


----------



## Dartolution

This viv. Is one of the, if not the most beautiful I have ever seen... This is truly an inspiration and is my model tank. Absolutely beautiful work!!!


----------



## revolution292004

Calling all frogs...It has been like this for an hour now. Mid day....high sun...all the family out and about. These guys are not shy. 

calling all frogs video by revolution292004 - Photobucket


----------



## EntoCraig

AWESOME VID! do you have ant trouble keeping more then a pair in that tank?


----------



## ZookeeperDoug

"Did you brush your teeth?"

"OMG"

Lol. Seriously a fantasitic display. Good to see a fan of Mr. Amano's work as well.


----------



## Lukiluk

you could put pictures of the assembly process?
thank you


----------



## revolution292004




----------



## Vermfly

I love that small begonia in the first set of pictures. Next time I have people over for a NorCal meetup maybe you could bring some pieces?


----------



## CVB

Very attractive and excellent photos, love the slope and planting.


----------



## Judy S

So 'fess up...where do the great mosses come from?? You can pm me too...that is an element that ties everything together and makes the eye follow the paths that are created...love it...a true inspiration for us all...


----------



## revolution292004

The mosses were all aquatic mosses. Java, x-mas tree moss, willow moss etc. There is also some dwarf HC baby tears mixed in as well. I am working at some grow in photos as it is about 5 mos old and all the frogs are much bolder than when I first took pictures. Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## wmaxwell85

That is one of the most beautiful tanks I've ever seen! Great Work!


----------



## randa4

Your tank is awesome--the balance and plants perfect! Could you please share what kind of light fixture you are using, please?

Mike in Helotes


----------



## Boriqen79

The tank is simply amazing im building up a 24x18x24 exo terra, now u said earlier u used cork bark rounds to build up the sloap now how did u plant those other plants going up the sloaps on the side? I see the broms have been placed into cork bark rounds but the other plants how are they planted their?


----------



## tclipse

Fantastic... any temperature issues with the six bulb Tek?


----------



## revolution292004

tclipse said:


> Fantastic... any temperature issues with the six bulb Tek?


It has been 87 degrees at the top without my AC running. This was coupled with 82 degrees on the floor at the time. Mostly it is two to three degrees cooler than this in the summer and seven to eight degrees cooler in the winter. I live in a very hot area. All of my frogs are thriving and have not had disease or fatalities to date.


----------



## maxdendros

What is the sand you used in the bottom?


----------



## ConFuCiuZ

Wow Nice Build... Makes me wanna go out and build another one. How was the Lighting Fixture?


----------



## revolution292004

Found a bit of a gelatinous substance on a bromeliad leaf containing what looks like three eggs. I was doing some serious cleaning today...water change and pump filter sponge cleaning. I was beginning to reposition a brom and...there was the slime. I am excited and am hoping there will be more. I moved my mister dial to do twice a day and have began to water the brom cups manually in hopes of more.


----------



## camlov2

Congratulations! Step one complete, I am glad you found them so quickly. Are you going to keep them in the tank or pull them? Check out the thread I just posted on the local site, it shows the steps someone is using to care for them outside the viv. I think with the number of adults the future froglets might have an issue finding small food sources/springtails within the viv.


----------



## Peekskillfrogger

looks like a tek t5 fixture. I dont know all that much about frogs yet but I know all there is to know about t5 lighting lol. Thast a great fixture. For anyone looking for a high end t5 fixture make sure it has individual reflectors. idk how important it is with broms, but with reef tanks it makes a huge difference. The other cool thing about t5's is you can really play with bulb combinations to get just about any color you can imagine. I have a mixture of 10000k, 6500k, and even a 22000k blue+ that I use for dawn/dusk.

For anyone looking to save a couple bucks but still get the benefits of t5's check out the solarmax fixtures from deep blue. they have contoured reflectors that arent quite as good as individual reflectors, but for a terrarium they should be more than adequate. They even come with led night lights! The key with t5s is not to skimp on bulbs. ATI and UVL make excellent bulbs that offer great color rendering, but theyre anywhere from $20-$40 each, and if you have a 6 bulb fixture that gets pricey. The GE starcoat is my favorite t5 bulb for terrariums. theyre the perfect spectrum for plants, have insanely high par, and theyre reasonably priced!

Beautiful tank btw... extremely well done!


----------



## A&K Reptiles

Wow great viv! I love the water feature!

A&K Reptiles
[email protected]
(607)-372-4195


----------



## jibfest

Very well done viv!! One of the nicest on Dendro. How do you keep moss looking like that with no mistking??


----------



## revolution292004

jibfest said:


> Very well done viv!! One of the nicest on Dendro. How do you keep moss looking like that with no mistking??


I am the mist king!...JK I have the Monsoon by exo-terra. Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## revolution292004

The New eggs were pulled three days ago. I found what looked like four viable eggs. Tonight they began to resemble tadpoles.


----------



## wjesse

Wow, beautiful tank! Just out of curiosity, how much money did it take to get it to where it is- frogs included.


----------



## revolution292004

wjesse said:


> Wow, beautiful tank! Just out of curiosity, how much money did it take to get it to where it is- frogs included.


What...are you my wife? PM me if serious.


----------



## Dew

Wow, very nice tank! Many nice plants.


----------



## SirRawlins

This is gorgeous,

I'd never given much consideration to putting anything other than the exo-terra light canopy on the top of my box.

What lighting fixture is that? People seem to be mentioning the TEK setups, are they right in their assumptions on that? Did you need to assemble a custom mounting bracket to get ti fitted, or does the stock one work?

Great work, really stunning.

Robert


----------



## revolution292004

SirRawlins said:


> This is gorgeous,
> 
> I'd never given much consideration to putting anything other than the exo-terra light canopy on the top of my box.
> 
> What lighting fixture is that? People seem to be mentioning the TEK setups, are they right in their assumptions on that? Did you need to assemble a custom mounting bracket to get ti fitted, or does the stock one work?
> 
> Great work, really stunning.
> 
> Robert


Yes..a tek t5 ho fixture. Im using the proprietor mounting legs...fits perfect on my 36" exo-terra. 6 bulb...Geisman lamps.


----------



## dartboard

Is there any way to see a picture of any part of the building process. I would love to see it pre planting, please tell me you have some construction pics. You can pm me if you wish to not post on here.


----------



## revolution292004

dartboard said:


> Is there any way to see a picture of any part of the building process. I would love to see it pre planting, please tell me you have some construction pics. You can pm me if you wish to not post on here.


 A few people have asked about this. I have found four photos that might qualify as a build thread. A fellow club member took these as we got creative one afternoon. Enjoy.



















http://i1032.photobucket.com/albums/a409/revolution292004
/build2.jpg


----------



## dartboard

That seriously helps a ton! Really thanks for posting that. So it looks like the entire front is water.....is that true?


----------



## revolution292004

dartboard said:


> That seriously helps a ton! Really thanks for posting that. So it looks like the entire front is water.....is that true?


 There is planted aquarium clay based substrate in the front now. It is pulled to the sides to give the illusion of a pool with sloped banks.


----------



## camlov2

Wonderful pictures!
I remember thinking you were going to have major issues with all that splashing, moss is an amazing buffer.


----------



## revolution292004

Update: This is the most current state of the Leucomela Vivarium. Some areas proved too wet for certain plant specimens. The vivarium has had some transplanting and experienced new acquisitions, better suited for high water areas in particular. Anubias has served this purpose well....Keep your eyes for some eggs on an early Brom leafEnjoy 

update825003.mp4 video by revolution292004 - Photobucket


----------



## Amer

This is awesome!


----------



## ConFuCiuZ

Really amazing... Especially the pictures you added b4 you planted. Truly spectacular. One day ill be able to build an EXO that big, but until know ill stcik with me 60 gallon and 12x12x18 zoo med


----------



## cyberloach

Anyway for lux or fottcandle reading from varius heights in the tank?


----------



## revolution292004

PAR Readings if your still interested


----------



## brinkerh420

WOW! That's all I can say. So many bromeliads, and the moss is just great. What kind of frogs are you putting in there?


----------



## brinkerh420

disreagard. saw the other page LOL


----------



## revolution292004

*Re: Revolutions 36x18x24 Exo Terra Update 2-10-12*

http://s1032.photobucket.com/albums/a409/revolution292004/?action=view&current=Joelsiphone003.mp4


----------



## buddah

Absolutely stunning really good job.


----------



## Dartolution

I love this tank! It looks better and better every update!


----------



## crested

Awesome tank!
Trying to nail down the lighting on my own 100gallon exo terra build.
What is the timing schedule you've employed?


----------



## teggner

Awesome tank! do you have any pics of how it's been done?


----------



## tinkgirl77

This is absolutely stunning! Where did you get the magnificent Broms from! They are just amazing. So inspiring.


----------



## insaneglitchx

What type of brom is this? I'd love to have one that looked like that.


----------



## MrLarner

Does the owner of this setup not come on here anymore?
I'd love to ask him a few questions about his setup.


----------



## AlexMak

Aewome Viv!! I wish he would do an update. Does anybody know what happened to him?


----------



## Lake

I really like this tank, it's hard to find a really good looking exo Terra viv


----------



## flyingSquirrel

So sick! This tank looks amazing!


----------



## rigel10

I'd like to see some updates since the last news about it dates back to 2012.


----------

